# Day 4 of Gonal F just had my first scan and I have a huge cyst - they want to



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

stop treatment.... I'm devastated, I've been on the Suprecur for 6 weeks now and have felt so ill on it and it's all been for nothing! It's taken me 2 hours to get home because I couldn't drive for crying, such a shock 

He said the worry if they carry on is the cyst might twist the ovary and it will inhibit the growth of follicles, eggs.

It's my NHS go and I'm forty in September, he said if I stop they would try to start again before I'm forty if it's all settled down. Has anybody else had a cyst and if so did you stop treatment? Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Lisa


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Lisa. Space

I had a cyst last May when I went through the treatment and that's really all they found when we went to egg collection. We were both devastated. I was 40 in July and it was my Nhs go.

I complained after my cycle that I felt it should have been stopped and that I should have been given another chance- but they said no. They stated that once drugs are dispensed then that is your cycle and they wouldn't offer another.

I wish someone had had informed us of the option to stop and try again, as I feel that there would have been learning from the first cycle would have held us in good stead.

I understand that it would be a hard decision- but in our situation myself and DP would have preferred the option that you are being offered.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Lisa Hun, can't really help with what you're going through but I can sympathise with cycles not going to plan as you know, I just wanted to send you massive hugs. Have they given you a review date so you can get some answers to move forward with? I can honestly say that ivf is the hardest thing dh and I have ever gone through and we've talked about it and decided that despite it being utterly [email protected] its made us closer as couple and at least on that front we have something to cherish coming out of it all.

Huge hugs xx
Ducky


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply Mags, I'm sorry to read that you went through the same thing.  I'm not sure we will be offered another go, they have just rang  with my blood test results and have put me in for an urgent review on 23rd May. The nurse was very non committal in her answers so it's not looking good. I really do admire people who keep trying, I'm not sure I'm strong enough. Thanks again for your reply Lisa XX


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for your kind reply Ducky, how are things with you? Yes IVF is definitely the hardest thing we have been through. They have just rang and I have a review on the 23rd May. I hope they can give me some answers then. Take care XX


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Lisa,

I had a large cyst which prevented us from starting treatment.  As frustrating as it is, it really is best to stop.  The cyst would most likely suck up all the stims and you wouldn't get as many follicles as you otherwise would.  It's also quite possibly that the cyst is oestogen producing and can give you abnormally high E2 levels - mine was over 4000 without any stims - about the level you would be expecting at egg collection with quite a lot of eggs!

Do you know how big it is?  He's right that once it gets passed a certain size - usually 5cm, there is a risk that it can twist and cause issues with blood flow to the ovary and worst case scenario destroy it.  I know it's really upsetting to come this far and then have to cancel but it is the best for your chances of success and the longterm health of your reproductive system hun.

Good luck and hope they get you back in soon - might be worth asking at your review if they can aspirate it if it hasn't receded by then.  xx


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Dudders

Thank you for your kind reply. I'm sorry to read you also had a cyst, the more I read about them the more I realize how common they are. It was all such a shock, although my last cycle resulted in a BFN the actual cycle went all according to plan. I'll definitely have a list of questions to ask at my review appointment. Thanks again Lisa XX


----------

